# Does dead sea cooking salt exist?



## mesler (Dec 5, 2010)

Hello all,

I'm wondering if someone here knows of a source for Dead Sea salt that is explicitly labeled for cooking.  I can find Dead Sea bath salts all day long, but have not yet seen something I can buy for cooking.

Thanks very much!
Mike


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 5, 2010)

mesler said:


> Hello all,
> 
> I'm wondering if someone here knows of a source for Dead Sea salt that is explicitly labeled for cooking. I can find Dead Sea bath salts all day long, but have not yet seen something I can buy for cooking.
> 
> ...


 
Welcome to DC!

Dead Sea salts are too high in many minerals to be used safely for cooking.


----------



## Robo410 (Dec 5, 2010)

it is sold for bath salts, however.


----------



## mesler (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks for the responses.  I've seen plenty of bath salts, but nothing for cooking.

My interest in it is not exactly to cook with, but my question is regarding culinary Dead Sea salt.   Some respiratory ailments are helped by inhaling salt air (ie through nebulizers or ocean air) and I was especially interested in Dead Sea salt for it's high magnesium content.  If it was possible to purchase some that someone designates as safe to eat (even in small amounts) then I may give it a try.  

Is there some other 'pure' sea salt or salt that anyone knows of that is high in magnesium?  I hope this isn't too far off-topic, and I apologize if it is, but it made sense to ask cooking experts if I could get a culinary Dead Sea salt.

Thanks again,
Mike


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 5, 2010)

There is no culinary Dead Sea salt and I do not recommend using salts as a bronchodialator unless under the strict supervision of your doctor.   Questions regarding health should be directed to your doctor, not a forum on the Internet.


----------



## Zhizara (Dec 5, 2010)

Magnesium is readily available in supplement tablets, but be aware that too much magnesium WILL give you the runs.  Think Milk of Magnesia.

Princess is right, she is a nurse.


----------



## mesler (Dec 5, 2010)

I'm not asking for medical advise, just about the availability of culinary dead sea salt.

Since it was brought up, I would point out that nebulizing saline does not function as a bronchodilator, whose function is to open the airways, but as a airway fluid hydrating agent.  I'm interested in this subject because our 9-month old has cystic fibrosis, and it has been shown that 'going to the beach' and nebulized 7% hypertonic saline improve lung function and reduce exacerbations in people with CF. Saline is thought to decrease the viscosity of the ASL, which is abnormally thick in CF.  

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 5, 2010)

mesler said:


> I'm not asking for medical advise, just about the availability of culinary dead sea salt.
> 
> Since it was brought up, I would point out that nebulizing saline does not function as a bronchodilator, whose function is to open the airways, but as a airway fluid hydrating agent. I'm interested in this subject because our 9-month old has cystic fibrosis, and it has been shown that 'going to the beach' _*and nebulized 7% hypertonic saline improve lung function and reduce exacerbations*_ in people with CF. Saline is thought to decrease the viscosity of the ASL, which is abnormally thick in CF.
> 
> Thanks for the responses!


 
And that is exactly where you need to be careful with using something that is not specific for pulmonary function... you do not know what percentage of dissolved salts you are getting.  And nebulizer treatments, especially for a child with CF, must be made with sterile product.  Not something you buy of the Internet, unless it's from a reputable pharmaceutical company.

As I have said before, there are no culinary Dead Sea Salts.  And now that I know you are considering a use that they ARE NOT made for, I am extremely uncomfortable even discussing this.

I will repeat, you must discuss this with a doctor FIRST!


----------



## Bigjim68 (Dec 5, 2010)

I will repeat, you must discuss this with a doctor FIRST![/QUOTE]

The best advice I have seen on any forum in a while


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Dec 6, 2010)

I woke up this morning at 04.45 am with the normal (for me) dull ache in my right knee and hand, the day time temp has not got much over 0c for a long time, last night it dropped to -8c, this causes my pain to increase, I dislike the painkillers, I log on here, its the best painkiller, I just lose myself in the food, its very therapeutic.


----------

